# Problem z KDE4 + zarzadzaniem energia.

## dylon

Witam.

Powiedzcie prosze jak obecnie kde4 zarzadza energia? Chodzi mi o to, zeChcialem zmniejszyc sobie czas wygaszania/wylaczania monitora i jak sie okazalo w obecnym kde4 nie mam takiej mozliwosci (normalnie bylo to w ustawieniach, w dziale ekran a nie ma nigdzie).

Postanowilem uzyc alternatywnego sposobu czyli  kde-base/powerdevil. I tu zonk, bo moge sobie tu ustawic cokolwiek bez zadnego wplywu na rzeczywistosc  :Sad: 

Dlatego podejrzewam, ze pomiedzy wersjami kde4 musialo dojsc do zmiany sposobu zarzadzania energia.

Gdzies w okolicach v4.2.x zarzadzanie bylo normalnie w ustawieniach->ekran (i dzialalo). teraz mam 4.4.4  :Sad: 

Jak rozwiazac ten problem?

----------

## Plichu

Skoro power devil już masz to odpal "Ustawienia systemowe" -> zaawansowane -> zarządzanie energią -> Edycja profili

I tam możesz ustawić opcje dotyczące podświetlenia matrycy itp

Update.

Wybacz nie doczytałem że powerdevil u ciebie nie działa.

acpid dodane do default runlevel?

Może dodaj użytkownika do grupy plugdev (mi to pomogło co prawda z wyświetlaniem stanu akumulatora ale warto spróbować)...

----------

## dylon

 *Plichu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> acpid dodane do default runlevel?
> 
> Może dodaj użytkownika do grupy plugdev (mi to pomogło co prawda z wyświetlaniem stanu akumulatora ale warto spróbować)...

 

Czy acpid dziala czy nie, nie robi wrazenia na monitorze.

Tak, jestem w grupie plugdev. 

Zastanawia mnie, ze w ustawieniach systemowych -> sprzet jest wspomniane przy zarzadzaniu energia, ze to hal tym zarzadza. Niestety nie widze nigdzie w plikach hala takiej funkcji...

[EDIT]

Czesciowo sobie poradzilem.

Poszedlem sladem tego nieszczesnego hala i w /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop znalazlem pliki chyba za to odpowiedzialne czyli wydaje mi sie ze to sa 21-video-quirk-nvidia.fdi i 99-video-quirk-default.fdi  ale i tak skopiowalem wszystko do /etc/hal/...

Teraz dziala (poprzez powerdevil) wygaszanie monitora.

Niestety dalej nie dziala wylaczanie monitora, co rowniez potrzebuje...

[/EDIT]

----------

## soban_

Ostatnio tez dokonalem upgradu KDE:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ genlop -l | grep kde-meta

     Wed Dec  2 23:07:38 2009 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.4

     Fri Jan 15 22:16:58 2010 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.4

     Thu Jan 28 02:23:33 2010 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.5

     Sat Feb 13 14:01:13 2010 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.4.0

     Wed Mar  3 11:45:37 2010 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.4.1

     Thu Apr  8 14:32:18 2010 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.4.2

     Fri May  7 09:31:34 2010 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.4.3

     Sun Jun 13 11:04:55 2010 >>> kde-base/kde-meta-4.4.4

```

 I nie mam problemu z monitorem, wylacza mi sie gdy np nie ogladam filmu po 10 minutach - w sensie gdy nie jest zaden ruch powodowany myszka czy innymi czynnikami - to wtedy sie sam wylacza.

Jak klikasz w {K} -> Programy -> Ustawienia -> Wygaszacz ekranu i tutaj w pierwszej zakladce "Tryb wyswietlania" jest cos takiego jak "Czarny po:" X "min." - ja tutaj mam ustawione na wartosc 10 i rzeczywiscie po 10 minutach monitor mi sie wylacza. Mam nadzieje ze to cos moze pomoc...

----------

## dylon

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak klikasz w {K} -> Programy -> Ustawienia -> Wygaszacz ekranu i tutaj w pierwszej zakladce "Tryb wyswietlania" jest cos takiego jak "Czarny po:" X "min." - ja tutaj mam ustawione na wartosc 10 i rzeczywiscie po 10 minutach monitor mi sie wylacza. Mam nadzieje ze to cos moze pomoc...

 

To nie monitor ci sie wylacza a wlacza czarny wygaszacz  :Razz:  zasadnicza roznica dla rachunkow za prad. (zwlaszcza jak sie uzywa 21" CRT)  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Tez mam tak "duzy" monitor - no tylko ze nie CRT, ale mam wrazenie ze on sie wylacza - jest komunikat, kabel zostal odlaczony (czy tam brak sygnalu) i zapala sie zolta dioda zamiast zielonej na monitorze.

[edit]

Chociaz faktycznie, miales racje - po wejsciu w to co podalem wyzej mialem sciemnianie monitora, nawet podczas ogladania filmu i wlaczal sie wygaszacz. Wiec w innym miejscu musze miec ustawione wylaczanie monitora po 10 minutach, obstawiam na hala. Oczywiscie po wylaczeniu wygaszacza i "sciemniania" ekranu wszytko wrocilo do normy.

[/edit]

----------

